# Metal Roof Workmanship on New Home



## Coinmls (9 mo ago)

Closed on my new home in the Phoenix area last May and I'm having some roofing issues and I'd appreciate a second opinion.
We had a leak a few months ago and they tried to repair it. First they smeared the white sealant all over it (first 2 pictures). Then I told them to remove the sealant because there's no way that's an acceptable repair for a metal roof. The last picture is as it is today with most of the white sealant removed.

Here are my questions:
1. While I'm sure applying sealant to a metal roof may prevent leaks, is this considered a professional, legitimate repair by any standard?I
2. In the final photo, you can see that then end "panel" was cut short so they laid in another piece and caulked the vertical seam. I don't know if this caused the leak or not, but is there any standard by which this is acceptable workmanship for a new roof? I can't imagine the caulk will last that long and it will become an issue down the road. 
3. You can see in the one photo that a smaller amount of white sealant remains midway down the roof where it meets the stucco wall. Is this a legitimate and proper way to design and waterproof that roof detail?
4. How is the color applied typically? Is it paint, anodized, or powder coated? Is it common to paint metal roofs to hide repairs like this?

My builder is saying that Arizona law states that they have an opportunity to repair rather than replace the roof. My argument is, from my layman's perspective, this is a workmanship issue not a repair issue and that it should be redone correctly like it should have been to begin with. Am I off base here?

In my mind, I just don't see why you would ever apply sealant to a metal roof. They say that they will paint it so it matches but IMO it will look like crap.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm guessing that whoever did that roof didn't know how to deal with the detail of the roof slope dying into that flat parapet. Also want to blame the architect who drew that or the builder who did or did not follow the plans. Poor design right there.


----------



## andy (Oct 30, 2011)

Not acceptable. Improper install.
The proper repair is removing and replacing those panels. Caulks and coatings aren't going to fix improper details such as what you have going on there. The pieces are cut wrong and must be redone. 

Caulk isn't going to last long in Arizona just smeared on top of things. Caulk should not be visible on a standing seam roof. It should be between pieces to form a gasket.


----------



## Coinmls (9 mo ago)

To update the thread for archives, in the 3rd picture you can see the seam after the sealant was removed. I got tired of debating with the builder and filed a complaint with the AZ state registrar of contractors. The ROC ruled: 

_Investigator’s Observation: There was no roof leak at the time of inspection, however there was evidence of a past roof leak. The respondent repaired the leaking area. There is a section of the metal roof that shows an improper seam. The essence of a standing seam roof is that any joints should be under a raised seam. This is simply a lap seam riveted together with caulk smeared down the seam.Contractor should repair by appropriate means. 

Governing Rule: Violation of any rule adopted by the Registrar; Namely A.A.C. R4-9-108(a): A contractor shall perform all work in a professional and workmanlike manner._

As a result, the entire roof section will be replaced.


----------

